# Best beans EVER??



## burningb

Ok, so what are peoples fave ever beans? Are they ones that have been through a cats digestive system or are they from a mountain in jamaica? Or maybe they're from aldi? What's your fave bean?


----------



## Steve7

Baked

lady

jelly

magic


----------



## MWJB

Whatever is in my grinder.

I could narrow it down to Arabica...but not much more specific than that. Beans area seasonal crop, so what's available changes through the year. The challenge is to get the best out of them.


----------



## jeebsy

Bean around the world and I I I


----------



## Eyedee

Susan Bean


----------



## jeebsy

Sean Bean


----------



## Eyedee

The beans from Hornsea


----------



## MWJB

Human Beinz


----------



## AussieEx

I've bean everywhere, man...


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Yes Row

Steve7 said:


> Baked
> 
> lady
> 
> jelly
> 
> magic


Lady...lol


----------



## Steve7

Grill em bake em fry em

...flick em!


----------



## coffeechap

they are waffly versatile


----------



## jeebsy

Cheesy beans!


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Cheesy beans!


So close to cheezy peaz


----------



## jeebsy

That's what i was thinking of....


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> That's what i was thinking of....


The Fast Show is never far away... most of it has come true.


----------



## DoubleShot

Shall I be the first to post a sensible reply? 

Rave Cubic Sorano


----------



## Phil104

Well done doubleshot. I'll raise you: Foundry's Rocko Mountain Reserve.


----------



## nero

Senhora de Fatima Cerrado


----------



## 7493

Compass Java Jampit Estate


----------



## aphelion

As above, Foundry's Rocko Mountain is right up there


----------



## DoubleShot

nero said:


> Senhora de Fatima Cerrado


Do we have to guess where you purchased those from?


----------



## CamV6

Can't believe no said Mister


----------



## jjprestidge

We've just been running some Esmeralda from Coffee Collective in Copenhagen in the shop. It's pretty special, but eye wateringly expensive. Had to charge £6 a cup to make the maths work.

JP


----------

